# What's the most horse friendly State?



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm.. i say tennessee... not sure why.. just beautiful country in my opinion


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

haha tennessee's a state not a country.... just sayin. :lol:


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

888vegas888 said:


> haha tennessee's a state not a country.... just sayin. :lol:


 
she was asking for states?? lol


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say Kentucky is the most horse friendly state.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

katieandduke said:


> she was asking for states?? lol


haha yeah.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kentucky


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Whatever you do DO NOT choose Indiana!!!! but its your choice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Any of the east coast U.S. states would work for show jumping. 

The farther west you go, English disciplines give way to Western, unless you want to move to California. California has large contingents of both English and Western riders.

All of the east coast states are horse friendly, especially Virginia, Maryland, North Carolina, New Jersey, New York, and Kentucky.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

888vegas888 said:


> haha yeah.


 
ooh.. haha.. when i said country i meant like "the country" you know.. like fields and stuff... when people say they live in the country not the city.. get it? lol..


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Any of the east coast U.S. states would work for show jumping.
> 
> The farther west you go, English disciplines give way to Western, unless you want to move to California. California has large contingents of both English and Western riders.
> 
> All of the east coast states are horse friendly, especially Virginia, Maryland, North Carolina, New Jersey, New York, and Kentucky.


Sounds like I need to move west


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You'd like Montana, Wyoming and Oregon. They're primarily Western.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Oregon has lots of horses!


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You'd like Montana, Wyoming and Oregon. They're primarily Western.


Oregon doesn't seem to be so much anymore. The West part of Oregon At least. When you get into Eastern Oregon where they have the cattle ranches then you are of course going to have more Western.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas. Any of those states that are primarily western cowboy states. You would be one of only a few offering that type of schooling. 
If you stick to only states that are known for that type of thing, you will be just one among many.


----------

